# Two from NEW OS show



## li'l frog (Mar 3, 2012)

Two new awards granted today in Neenah, Wi

Phrag Fritz Schomburg 'Sunprarie' AM 82
Paph Wossner China Moon 'Sunprarie' Hcc 75


----------



## John M (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, I expect that Paph will be upgraded soon. The ripple in the petal and the dent in the pouch take a lot away from what is otherwise, a spectacular flower. Those flaws could disappear on the next blooming. 

That Phrag is awesome! 'Hope the owner uses it in breeding!


----------



## cattmad (Mar 3, 2012)

both are gorgeous, congratulations.

I agree with john, the wossner china moon is exceptional


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2012)

Both lovely, thanks for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2012)

They are both nice, but I'll take Fritz! :smitten:


----------



## cabnc (Mar 4, 2012)

*Name*

Is the name Sunprarie ??

Or should be Sunprairie == as in a short-grass prairie


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 4, 2012)

Esp. the Fritz is a beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Mar 4, 2012)

The Wossner China Moon is a beauty and will only get better.


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 4, 2012)

The clonal name is one the owner frequently uses, spelling is at his request.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 4, 2012)

wowzers!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 4, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to eliminate on or the other, therefore I'll take both! 


cabnc said:


> Is the name Sunprarie ??
> Or should be Sunprairie == as in a short-grass prairie


Good catch on the spelling! Does make one wonder. There is a town n.e. of Madison - Sun Prairie, my thought was the exhibitor lived there.


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 4, 2012)

In Wisconsin, but neither of those cities. It's just a signature clonal name.

The flowers were impressive, easy to spot in the displays, even during setup. Fritz is slightly more orange than the pic shows, more of a salmon color; but with a beautiful shape.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 4, 2012)

nice both...!


----------



## vandaalex (Mar 4, 2012)

Both flowers are very beautiful! I was there during the judging. Congratulations!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 5, 2012)

I was at Bil's house a couple days before the show, it was a gorgeous Fritz Schomburg. :clap: Bil is one heck of a good grower. He raises a lot of Phals, and Paphs, he only has a few Phrags, but he does them well. Bil is an under lights grower. And the Wossner China Moon belonged to Bil too. 
About the clone name, Bil's personal signature is non-standard spelling for a number of words, including his first name. 

Here is a shot of the Fritz Schomburg, in Bil's growing room, this photo is at the home of its owner. 







Here is a picture of Bil Nelson too, with this Fritz Schomburg.


----------



## Dido (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice flowers at your home and nice plants who awarded


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice awards! Tell Bil congrats Leo. Nice area too for growing.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2012)

The Fritz is stunning! The best I've ever seen!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a show in itself, with Fritz taking center stage. Congrats to Bill!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2012)

No, it's Bil! oke: Very nice stuff. Congrats to him.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2012)

Oops -- Bil...


----------

